# How many tetras will fit in my tank?



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a 2 month old 47 gallon pentagon tank with driftwood, live plants, and currently 16 tetras. ( 2 neon's, 4 electric green, 1 marigold swordtail, 2 red eyes, 4 Columbians, 2 mickey mouse, 1 striped catfish). I need a Chinese algae eater when I get some algae. I just had my water tested and it checked out beautifully, no nitrites. The employee was really impressed. I want to get more of the same type of fish to encourage schooling behaviors.. But how many more fish can I get? Any opinions are welcomed! Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor use this site for stocking hints. The swordtail and mickey mouse are livebearers not tetras, and get a Siamese Algae Eater not the Chinese it will save you a lot of grief done the road.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Otto cats are good algae eaters from all I have read and stay small.
And 1^ with Dale!


----------



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for your everyone's help. The aqAdvisor worked great.


----------

